# z24 to ?? engine swap



## zachary (Jun 1, 2007)

I need to overhaul my z24 engine due to worn rings and think i may just put a new engine in it due to the z24 being so expensive. what is an engine that will bolt up easily into my truck either 4 or 6 cylinder.
Thank you for your help,
zach


----------

